# Happy Birthday baron, The Calvinist Cop



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 2, 2010)

2 members are celebrating their birthday on 10-02-2010:

-baron (born 1954, Age: 56)
-The Calvinist Cop (born 1971, Age: 39)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Oct 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Berean (Oct 2, 2010)

*Happy 56th, John!*


----------



## baron (Oct 3, 2010)

Thank you all and Happy Birthday to The Calvinist Cop.


----------



## dudley (Oct 3, 2010)

I hope my PB brothers "baron" and "The Calvinist Cop" had a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## EverReforming (Oct 4, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------

